# Will there ever be a 5 disc Blu Ray changer?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have yet to buy a Blue Ray player because they all are currently single disc. I love being able to put 5 discs in my current DVD player so I easily skip between music CDs and my daughters movies. It would really be a hassle to have to open the drive and replace the discs everytime.

Will there ever be a 5 disc Blue Ray changer? I've seen the Sony 200 disc BR changer, but that's out of my league.

I was thinking of heading over to my local CC tomorrow and see what up-converting DVD players they have left. I saw this Sony one and would possible get it. It would get me up-converted PQ while still giving me a changer (then I could move my current progressive scan DVD player to the bedroom). BR player and disc prices are just too much for me still. But would I be wasting money by not getting BR technology? How good are up-converting models?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I have that Sony and it works just fine. I use it to house my 5 demo discs when showing off the theater. It's nothing compared to Blu Ray, however. My days of buying standard DVD players are over.

If you bought a blu ray player and kept your current DVD player, you could always flip back and forth between the two.

PS. Haven't heard of any 5 disc blu Ray players yet.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Truth be told, I'm not a big watcher of DVDs now (I already struggle to watch everything I record on my D* DVR). The main reason I was thinking of getting that Sony 5 disc up convert is so that I could then move my current Sony 5 disc progressive scan to the bedroom, which currently does not have any DVD player.

As for BR, it does excite me when I think about the PQ, but as I said, I'm not much of a DVD watcher. I don't tend to watch movies more than once. I currently only have about 20 (if that) movies on DVD, and I can't remember the last time I watched any of them. I think I still have some in their shrink wrap. I just can't see spending ~$300 on a BR player, and then ~$20-30 on each BR disc I bought (if I ever bought any). That's why the Sony up convert is appealing to me: lower price (and maybe real low if CC still has any), plus it would give me better PQ than my current progressive scan DVD player.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the 1080i version of that changer and am pleased with it. It came in a HT package and I don't find it listed individually.

I have it connected w/ component because the HDMI didn't carry sound.

I'll probably get flamed but I like Sony products.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Sony display a 500 disc mega-changer Blu-Ray at CES?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

elaclair said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Sony display a 500 disc mega-changer Blu-Ray at CES?


400 disc, to be out later this year for an estimated retail of $750 - $1000


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah...saw that awful huge beast there....thought it was a new toaster oven.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My local CC was out of the Sony I was looking at (only had a dummy display model), but the guy I talked to said they are getting their last 2 trucks this week, so I might check one more (he had no idea what would be on those trucks).

I guess an obvious question I haven't asked is: how much better are these 1080p upconvert DVD players than progressive scan 480p DVD players?

I'm quite impressed with my current 480p player - am I going to notice much better PQ with a 1080p up convert?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Depends on your viewing circumstances. I did see a big difference because in addition to upsampling, the DVD player appeared to push the gamut out to HD levels... meaning blacker blacks and whiter whites.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

okay, what use is there of a 400 disc bd changer short of a VERY large back-up system or commerical media server? are there even 400 bd releases yet?


or is this one of those "we made it because we can, and it looks cool!" things?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> 400 disc, to be out later this year for an estimated retail of $750 - $1000


i wonder if that monster has some kind of on screen user interface to select what movie you want, ie, cover art, actors and plot would be very cool. i would buy that for $750-$1000.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah...saw that awful huge beast there....thought it was a new toaster oven.


I think it says "popcorn" above the dial.



xIsamuTM said:


> okay, what use is there of a 400 disc bd changer short of a VERY large back-up system or commerical media server? are there even 400 bd releases yet?
> 
> or is this one of those "we made it because we can, and it looks cool!" things?


Umm, there's a lot more than 400 Blu Rays out there. I'm pretty picky about what I buy and I've already got close to 50. I think it would be great to have all 50 of my current discs in it and use it (you don't have to use each slot, btw).



dave29 said:


> i wonder if that monster has some kind of on screen user interface to select what movie you want, ie, cover art, actors and plot would be very cool. i would buy that for $750-$1000.


Supposedly it has an ethernet connection and can grab cover art, credits, etc. from the internet regarding each movie. You can pull up that information using Sony's Xross Media Bar, and search for titles based on genre, release date, cast, etc.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Umm, there's a lot more than 400 Blu Rays out there.


There will be over 1170 after the end of this month...with an accelerated number coming out in 2009, likely upwards of 2800-2900 by year end.

I am equally picky...up to only about 40 here, but will be double that or more by summer.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Supposedly it has an ethernet connection and can grab cover art, credits, etc. from the internet regarding each movie. You can pull up that information using Sony's Xross Media Bar, and search for titles based on genre, release date, cast, etc.


that sounds awesome. i currently have all of my BD's(around 35-40) ripped to my HTPC and play them back in VMC using Media Browser and power dvd. this is a much more simple solution for the whole family.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indiana627 said:


> I have yet to buy a Blue Ray player because they all are currently single disc. I love being able to put 5 discs in my current DVD player so I easily skip between music CDs and my daughters movies. It would really be a hassle to have to open the drive and replace the discs everytime.
> 
> Will there ever be a 5 disc Blue Ray changer? I've seen the Sony 200 disc BR changer, but that's out of my league.
> 
> I was thinking of heading over to my local CC tomorrow and see what up-converting DVD players they have left. I saw this Sony one and would possible get it. It would get me up-converted PQ while still giving me a changer (then I could move my current progressive scan DVD player to the bedroom). BR player and disc prices are just too much for me still. But would I be wasting money by not getting BR technology? How good are up-converting models?


I bought that same Sony for my bedroom, where my Panny 42" plasma's located. I have a BD player in my living room where my 67" Sammy is, but I got tired of having to watch porn in my living room, so I ordered a DVD player for my bedroom and figured I'd at least get an upconverting one due to my bedroom TV being a plasma.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I have yet to buy a Blue Ray player because they all are currently single disc. I love being able to put 5 discs in my current DVD player so I easily skip between music CDs and my daughters movies. It would really be a hassle to have to open the drive and replace the discs everytime.
> 
> Will there ever be a 5 disc Blue Ray changer? I've seen the Sony 200 disc BR changer, but that's out of my league.
> 
> I was thinking of heading over to my local CC tomorrow and see what up-converting DVD players they have left. I saw this Sony one and would possible get it. It would get me up-converted PQ while still giving me a changer (then I could move my current progressive scan DVD player to the bedroom). BR player and disc prices are just too much for me still. But would I be wasting money by not getting BR technology? How good are up-converting models?


I suppose you could technically build one, 5 SATA drives with one hard drive, and with the right software, load all the drives and let her rip!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I just ordered two of these  players. I highly recommend it for a basic DVD player.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I wish they would make one that could connect to your PS3. I would definitely buy one.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I want the Blu-Ray version of the Sony DVD changer for PCs, with it's Media Center plug-in...


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

IIP said:


> I want the Blu-Ray version of the Sony DVD changer for PCs...


Now THAT i would use. replace my "doom folder" for storing discs.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

IIP said:


> I want the Blu-Ray version of the Sony DVD changer for PCs, with it's Media Center plug-in...


This connects via FireWire too, which can be daisy chained. If they did a Blu Ray player from this I'm there dude!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Umm, there's a lot more than 400 Blu Rays out there. I'm pretty picky about what I buy and I've already got close to 50.


Lastest count...over 1900 and climbing....


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, that 400 disc player is a monster!

I dont watch enough disk movies to invest in something like it though.


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 16, 2009)

I hear people talking about the inevitable (and coming-faster-than-we-think) switch to streaming HD audio/video. 

I suspect it will not be QUITE as fast as all that, but will likely come in the form of a staged transition like what you're talking about. Sony has invested a lot of money on winning the format war, and I doubt they'll be willing to give up that monopoly after only a few short years.

Towards that end, I'd expect they'll start removing limits on copy protection (or figuring out ways to do it that allow for disc ripping and media PCs). I don't expect this will make either Blu-Ray or DVD obsolete, though. At least I sure hope not.

They've also GOT to understand the danger of consumers rejecting new technology if it comes too soon. Then, of course, there are the dinosaurs who simply will not switch to media storage PCs because it's a huge pain in the ass to them when all they want to do is what they've been doing since time immemorial -- pop in the media on the player (be it LP, cassette, VHS, DVD, etc.) and enjoy, rather than futz with "Why is it saying my 'driver' settings are improperly configured? What the hell does this have to do with my car?!"


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

vnvnvn2000 said:


> I hear people talking about the inevitable (and coming-faster-than-we-think) switch to streaming HD audio/video.
> 
> I suspect it will not be QUITE as fast as all that, but will likely come in the form of a staged transition like what you're talking about. Sony has invested a lot of money on winning the format war, and I doubt they'll be willing to give up that monopoly after only a few short years.


Agreed....the streaming stuff is alot of hype right now, as bandwidth allocations (and in some people's cases restrictions) are going to hold that back into mainstream (pun intended) America for some time.

Personally, I think its at least 5 years away (or more), and even then, may only get 25% of the overall HD viewing market.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> 400 disc, to be out later this year for an estimated retail of $750 - $1000


More info HERE


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

xIsamuTM said:


> okay, what use is there of a 400 disc bd changer short of a VERY large back-up system or commerical media server? are there even 400 bd releases yet?
> 
> or is this one of those "we made it because we can, and it looks cool!" things?


I don't have that many BD's, but do have over 600 movies.....

A 400 disc changer would let me get rid of a book case in my den........


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

some of the older model sony changers you use to be able to daisy chain them. don't know it if these models will and if your rich enough.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

The last disc changer I bought was a Panny 5 disc DVD/CD player in 2000. My music and the bulk of my video collection are on the hard drives of my computers, and if the one that's connected to my 46Z4100 isn't powered up, I can access the music on my dining room PC via Squeezebox Duet. For the MSRP on that SONY behemoth I could buy a single disc BD player and about a half dozen TB drives to store music/video on, or a catalog of BDs, or a combination of those options and others.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I would like a 5-disc blu-ray changer just so I can pop in 2 or 3 rented movies and keep a couple of owned discs accessible. Don't really need to hold 400 movies. :eek2:


----------

